# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  SIZOO 2007  Barcelona

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

De 20 a 23 de Setembro decorre em Barcelona a SiZOO.

Em especial o dia 22 é dedicado ao Aquarismo Marinho.

Vejam bem o programa  :EEK!: 

*   Technical seminar - Salt Water Aquariums  * 
 





> Saturday, 22nd de September de 2007
> Palau de Congressos  Fira Barcelona  
> 
>  PROGRAMME  
> 
>  Morning
> 
> 10:00 h: World-wide situation of the Marine Aquariofilia - Mr. Svein Fossa
> 10:45 h: Requests and questions to Svein Fossa
> ...


Provávelmente, lá terei de estar presente  :SbSourire2: 

Caso surjam interessados, é questão de se organizar uma "visita de estudo"

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Juca,

Se fores pedia-te o favor de gravares o som das palestras, caso seja possível claro.

E já agora umas fotos dos eventos e exposição.

"Juca, o aquariófilo informado sempre em cima do próximo Evento."

Abraço e boa viagem

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi ricardo
grava? 
fotografa?
porque nao uma escursao a barcelona um autocarro nao fica assim tao caro e podiamos aparecer em peso.
o que acham?
provavelmente arranjo uns preços porreiros na barraqueiro que poderei ver se houver interessados

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> porque nao uma escursao a barcelona um autocarro nao fica assim tao caro e podiamos aparecer em peso.
> o que acham?
> provavelmente arranjo uns preços porreiros na barraqueiro que poderei ver se houver interessados


Era mesmo em grande! :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

A experiência diz-me que não se arranja mais de 6 membros para irem. Pode ser que me surpreendam desta vez  :yb665: 

A não ser que apareça um grupo expressivo de companheiros vou ter de marcar a minha viagem de avião e dormida em hotel de 21 para 22 de Setembro e eventualmente voltar no dia 22 a noite.

Como por certo compreenderão, a marcação da deslocação assim como a nossa possível presença não se compadece de grandes hesitações.

Havendo interessados terei todo o gosto em ponderar uma ida em grupo com os companheiros, podendo mesmo tratar dos ingressos junto da organização deste evento.

Agradeço é que os interessados se decidam o quanto antes.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá,

Acabei agorinha mesmo de chegar de Barcelona (fui em trabalho). Marcado com a devida antecedencia consegue-se bilhetes de avião desde 30, na Vueling, ou na clickAir, por exemplo.

Um abraço,

Carlos Prates

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá,
> 
> Acabei agorinha mesmo de chegar de Barcelona (fui em trabalho). Marcado com a devida antecedencia consegue-se bilhetes de avião desde 30, na Vueling, ou na clickAir, por exemplo.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> Carlos Prates


Pois..eu sei...

Mas conciliar um voo de ida num dia e volta no outro em companhias dessas a probabilidade de algo falhar é enorme. Tem de ser ponderada essa opção.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Julio,

Faz o estudo dos custos, estou interessado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Caso ainda haja alguem interessado, já fiz a minha reserva e a de um outro companheiro nosso.





> No  seguimento do seu pedido, vimos por este meio confirmar reserva de viagem a  Barcelona, como segue:
> 
> Voos  Iberia
> 21  Setembro    Lisboa/Barcelona     21h30/00h15
> 23  Setembro    Barcelona/Lisboa     20h05/20h55
> 
> *Hotel Derby * * * **
> Regime de Alojamento e Pequeno Almoço
> 02  Quartos Individuais
> ...


"Morfes" e outras despesas extra, não incluidas.  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> oi ricardo
> grava? 
> fotografa?
> porque nao uma escursao a barcelona um autocarro nao fica assim tao caro e podiamos aparecer em peso.
> o que acham?
> provavelmente arranjo uns preços porreiros na barraqueiro que poderei ver se houver interessados



 :Olá:  Cesar

   ve isso e diz coizas pois é alucinante... :SbOk:  
    eu estou interessado :Pracima:  

abraços :SbSourire2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

> Olá 
> 
> A experiência diz-me que não se arranja mais de 6 membros para irem.


como o julio disse e com rasao,acho que mais valia arranjar um carro economico e tentar arranjar 4/5 pessoas para ir

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Julio,

Acho que eu vou, a minha esposa tb vai, mas ela não vai na feira  heheh vai passear em barcelona

A noite eu falo contigo, pra gente ver essa reserva do voo e hotel....e ainda temos que nos increver na feria e palestra

Ah, e claro, tenho que ver se consigo mudar o voo de Lisboa para o Brasil no dia 25

A ideia de ir de carro me agrada, conhecer um pouco da europa pela estrada

Abração

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Olá companheiros 
> 
> Caso ainda haja alguem interessado, já fiz a minha reserva e a de um outro companheiro nosso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Morfes" e outras despesas extra, não incluidas.


Para comer tens que ir ao 7 Portas tem uma paelha negra 5*, analisas os sabores e depois compras um frasco de tinta de choco e fazes em casa, se não gostares de paelha os carabineiros deles em vinho branco e alho tb são excelentes  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um Rizotto com o ferrado do choco e vieiras fica tb muito bom, não almoçei, hoje só falo em comida  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Acabadinho de chegar de Barcelona da Sizzo 2007, fica para já uma curta apresentação de um evento com distintos convidados (Dr. Ronald Shimek, Sevein Fossa, Julian Sprung e Emilio Cortés) que em minha opinião ficou muito aquem das espectativas em termos de adesão por parte dos nossos companheiros aquaristas Espanhois.

De salientar as excelentes intervenções dos oradores que justificaram sem duvidas a minha deslocação.



A sala ainda se compôs com uns 50 aquaristas, mas os convidados mereciam uma maior atenção

----------


## Julio Macieira

Como podem por certo calcular, a minha deslocação foi mais uma vez no sentido de contactar os presentes para "um dia" virmos a ter numa nossa conferencia, algum destes gurus do aquarismo internacional no nosso país.

Ainda sem grandes promessas, mas com a palavra (o quanto me basta) dada, posso desde já anunciar que o Dr. Ronald Shimek aceitou desde logo o meu convite a estar presente no nosso próximo evento de 2008.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Grande Juca, sempre na crista da onda!

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Julio,
tu não facilitas!!
parabéns por esta contratação para 2008!! 
Ronald Shimek írá sem duvida manter o nível conseguido o ano passado  :Palmas:   e vindo falar, como penso, sobre o uso da areia nos Reefs, vem de encontro a algumas preocupaçoes que tenho visto dos aquariofilistas da nossa praça, sobre vantagens ou desvantagens do uso de DSB  :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Alguns dos figurantes presentes nas Ramblas em Barcelona

----------


## TEMPLO AQUATICO

Viva,

ouvi dizer que a tendencia são nanos com poucos consumos energéticos, que os aquariofilistas dão cabo dos bancos de coral espalhados por esse mundo fora, que o Sprung se esquece de variaveis importantes como o tempo na palestra e ah!!! Comprem muitos corais porque daqui a 50 anos só existem lá em casa........


Abraços
SD

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fotos dos Slides da apresentação do Dr. Ronald Shimek

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Muito bom  :Wink:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Juca,

Que tipo de alimento que contenha proteina, o Shimek recomenda para alimentar os corais ???

Ele falou sobre aminoácidos ?

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Juca,
> 
> Que tipo de alimento que contenha proteina, o Shimek recomenda para alimentar os corais ???
> 
> Ele falou sobre aminoácidos ?
> 
> Abraços


Não sei responder Roberto  :Admirado: 

Muitas perguntas ficaram por fazer :Icon Cry: 

Shimek fala em alimentar o aquario (a DSB)

Podemos acompanhar tambem o tópico da Sizoo no forum dos nossos companheiros de TODOMARINO

----------

